
Ask HN: How do you compose and publish blog posts? - WolfOliver
I wonder what is the state of the art toolchain for simple blogs?
======
jjjbokma
I use my own static blog generator [0] see
[https://plurrrr.com](https://plurrrr.com) for the blog. I compose each post
in a single text file in which each day consists of Markdown.

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

------
whattheyong
That is a good thought! I too have considered that, and I came across simple
self-hosted blogs that allows you to add posts using simple markdown files.
The whole process of uploading your blogpost's md file to publish takes just a
shell command away (and this can be pre-saved to be copied). Here's my blog to
illustrate this point, and all these posts are markdown files that can be
edited and updated within matters of seconds. I hope this gives you a new
perspective for your own blog if you are considering that! (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/)

